# winter projects



## diamond c (Dec 1, 2013)

Well I decided today that it was time to retire my wagon and build a new on. The one I have/had I built out of some scap leftover ply wood. It was safe and sturdy but I new it would not last forever. My skills are very slight. Really I just wanted to see if I could do it, and would it look like anything. I was just wondering what ,if any, is everyone else doing over the winter till the weather gets suitable to hitch up and ride?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 1, 2013)

Wellll, now that you mention it, I have already started my project. I am redoing my horse trailer this winter . i sprung a few leaks in the roof, so i tore out the ceiling insulation and sanded and sprayed with Extend (a rust inhibitor) and then sprayed the seams with this stuff that swells up and seals and insulates. Now that that is done i am going to tear out the paneling that is in the living area and put in new paneling. i think just a thin plywood so i can paint it the color i want. then my son said he will help me make the ceiling look nice and put in some electricity and a sink with just a graywater pipe. i hope we can get it done be spring because i can't wait togo camping with my little Charlie again. we had so much fun this fall. Oh, i am also making new curtains for it and bought a new blanket for me. my husband bought me a microwave and a dvd player for Christmas. Can't wait to get it done.!!!!!!!

By the way my trailer is a 1972 and is in pretty good shape. i sanded and painted the outside. used tractor paint and put it on with a roller. not bad for an old lady, huh?

have fun with your project and keep us posted/


----------



## diamond c (Dec 2, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking Jeannie, Where in Western Ky are you? I'm in Calvert City. Mabe We can get together and do some trail diving some time.


----------



## izmepeggy (Dec 2, 2013)

jeanniecogan said:


> Wellll, now that you mention it, I have already started my project. I am redoing my horse trailer this winter . i sprung a few leaks in the roof, so i tore out the ceiling insulation and sanded and sprayed with Extend (a rust inhibitor) and then sprayed the seams with this stuff that swells up and seals and insulates. Now that that is done i am going to tear out the paneling that is in the living area and put in new paneling. i think just a thin plywood so i can paint it the color i want. then my son said he will help me make the ceiling look nice and put in some electricity and a sink with just a graywater pipe. i hope we can get it done be spring because i can't wait togo camping with my little Charlie again. we had so much fun this fall. Oh, i am also making new curtains for it and bought a new blanket for me. my husband bought me a microwave and a dvd player for Christmas. Can't wait to get it done.!!!!!!!
> 
> By the way my trailer is a 1972 and is in pretty good shape. i sanded and painted the outside. used tractor paint and put it on with a roller. not bad for an old lady, huh?
> 
> have fun with your project and keep us posted/


And if you need any other parts message me and I will send you a link to all horse trailer parts.I re-did the living quarters of a trailer a few years back with the panels they put in motor homes..I had so much fun doing my trailer.Then I sold it because my one big horse wouldn't load in it..I would give my right arm for it back because it is exactly what I need for my minis..


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 2, 2013)

Diamond C , Well again, I live in Melber and always looking for someone to trail drive with. i am about an hour from Calvert City and spend as much time as i can at Wranglers. Camp there too. i would love to meet sometime and trail drive. 

Maybe Izmepeggy could join us. Thanks for the tip Izmepeggy, i would love the name or website of the trailer parts place. thanks again.


----------



## diamond c (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeh I know where Melber is. And Wranglers is only about 30mins for me. I havn't had my boys there yet but its on my list for next year. IF I can get everything together. Anyway bat to everyones winter projects.


----------



## izmepeggy (Dec 3, 2013)

jeanniecogan said:


> Diamond C , Well again, I live in Melber and always looking for someone to trail drive with. i am about an hour from Calvert City and spend as much time as i can at Wranglers. Camp there too. i would love to meet sometime and trail drive.
> 
> Maybe Izmepeggy could join us. Thanks for the tip Izmepeggy, i would love the name or website of the trailer parts place. thanks again.


I live just south of Louisville..Right now my truck is possessed.. LOL..Need to send it to the shop..But this spring I may take you up on it!!


----------



## diamond c (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok I was helping my father-in-law te other day, and we got to talking. I told him of my need for a new wagon and he gave me an old golf cart. I know its not a traditional looking wagon,( normaly I'm very traditional ) but hay neither was the horseless carige. I figure I can pull the moter, steering wheel, and a few other misc. parts and I'll be ready to go. I'm usually not fond of a tie rod steering set up but for now and for free I'll just go with it. Its even got a top on it already to keep the sun off my mostly bald head. Then later on this sumer I can start on a wooden wagon and take my time and do it right.


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 26, 2013)

I bought a round bale cart, 4 wheels, either the front or all wheels can be rigged to turn.

It's very heavy, 16" wheels, hoping to adapt it to a team wagon. I got a set of carriage springs for the seat, it is rigged with brakes, plus a friend has a pile of aluminum diamond sheeting for lightweight decking.

I took off the turntable and the gear, cut a few more pieces off it.

Not quite sure how it will play out...


----------



## diamond c (Dec 27, 2013)

Thats a neet ilem. I would like to have one for what it is. I've never seen one before. Anyway I enjoy repurpacing things to make other usefull things out of them. Sometimes it saves you a lot of money. Sometimes it ends up costing me more than if I had just bought it already made. But I enjoy it and I guess you could call it recycling.


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 27, 2013)

Probably end up costing me more






There was a nice team wagon at an auction, went for about $500, probably should have bought that.

This one's up to about 400 already, but hopefully it will be closer to what my mind's eye wants.


----------



## Renolizzie (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks like my winter project is fencing an area of the back acreage for an "arena" and making a carwash, a bridge and some other obstacles for the little horses. The arena should make it easier for me to handle Nevada who is a pill but still a nice horse. If he gets away from me he'll be trapped and not running around the whole yard. That is my theory anyway.


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 30, 2013)

Great plan - a playground is ideal, and enclosed even better.


----------



## diamond c (Jan 25, 2014)

_The weather has been so bad here and I'm having to do my bilding out side, so I havn't got much done. I hope to work on it a little this weekend before the temps get back dow in the teens. I'm about to decide that it's not going to be the quick little project that I had hoped for._


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 25, 2014)

yah, mines not making much progress either. what a winter.!!!!! tomorrow is my big day though, my wagon is going to be delivered. it is like a runabout. i am soooo excited. it doesn't have the finish on it yet, but i have a heated tack room so guess what i will be doing. i am sooo excited. i will put pics on tomorrow iff i can.


----------



## diamond c (Jan 26, 2014)

I am doing all my work outside,but i did make some progress yesterday. Today is suposed to be nice also so I'm going to try to get some stuff done today also. I don't have the knolage or cappabilaty to do pictures, and you realy can't tell I've done anything anyway. when I get don I'll try to get my daughter to help and put some pics of the finnished product on here.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 26, 2014)

diamond c said:


> Ok I was helping my father-in-law te other day, and we got to talking. I told him of my need for a new wagon and he gave me an old golf cart. I know its not a traditional looking wagon,( normaly I'm very traditional ) but hay neither was the horseless carige. I figure I can pull the moter, steering wheel, and a few other misc. parts and I'll be ready to go. I'm usually not fond of a tie rod steering set up but for now and for free I'll just go with it. Its even got a top on it already to keep the sun off my mostly bald head. Then later on this sumer I can start on a wooden wagon and take my time and do it right.


I saw this on craigslist and thought of you..It might give you some ideas.. http://tricities.craigslist.org/grd/4275193089.html


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 26, 2014)

That is too cool. I got my new wagon today, it still needs the finishing.


----------



## diamond c (Jan 28, 2014)

I like it. I had planned to bild a cart this winter also, but I doubt I'll get to it.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 28, 2014)

jeanniecogan said:


> That is too cool. I got my new wagon today, it still needs the finishing.


oohhhh how exciting!!!! You HAVE to post pictures..


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 28, 2014)

im starting a new topic for my wagon. Not real happy with it on second look.


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 28, 2014)

Uh oh...I'll be looking to see the photos and hear about your wagon.


----------



## chandab (Jan 28, 2014)

Our winter project has nothing to do with horses... We are reroofing and siding our house and putting in some new windows. Its so much fun when its zero out and the wind is howling. [Ok, so we don't work on the roof when the wind is howling.] We have half the roof stripped of old shingles, new plywood sheeting laid down and tar paper in place, so its about ready for the new tin roofing. We'll get started on the half soon, and when that's done, we'll move on to the siding and windows. Can't wait for the new windows, as these old windows really leak air.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 29, 2014)

That is some project for this time of the year. wish you luck getting it finished. you have a lot of courage.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 29, 2014)

can't seem to put pics on this particular subject, but i started a new thread and it has a picture.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow, Chandab, I agree - what a project for this time of year! I remember - the wind and the cold. We are experiencing both down here right now with winter storm Leon - only NC doesn't have the means to "care for us" with this and our state is virtually "crippled" right now. Will be warm enough to melt soon, thank goodness! It went from 3* to 33* in just a few hours and supposed to go up to 50* today. I would laugh, but I'd gotten used to NOT dealing with this type of weather! And the folks down here just "don't know" how to operate in this (so many frozen pipes, loss of power and wrecked vehicles right now)...

Projects here - just to stay warm and maintain the critters! My job is shut down while this is happening (spay/neuter not necessary, LOL).

We need piccies of the house!!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 31, 2014)

well that sounds like quite a project also. here in ky we are getting a break tomorrow 50 . then back to freezing. my son lives in sc and we are thinking of moving down there.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 31, 2014)

I would love to know what is going on again... LB locked me out when I couldn't load pictures and I lost a rather detailed post about "our new" project (while in IE. Switched to Firefox browser and pics loaded fine).

Looks like Vicki and her hubby, James, and I are going to be working on this Stalk Cutter. Ended up being able to go and get it today (roads had mostly cleared - several will be iced up again here shortly)...

James thinks we will be able to do some easy updates that will make it run better - we will have to make sure it will still be considered an antique if we do. Some to start with - replacing the single blade that is completely missing - bolts & blade both. New grease fittings. The spring on the long lever that raises/lowers the "spinning blades".







Then we'll need to address the tongue - it doesn't have any way to actually attach the double tree (pair) or a 4 horse evener (4-abreast). It may have had one - and that might be the broken bolt on the top of the tongue. Not sure. Really need to shorten the tongue for the ponies. When Vicki and I first looked at it (fall of 2012), we were picking up the tongue and holding it at the length it would need to be for the ponies. It seemed to balance better that way to both of us - so I'm thinking that it was originally built for smaller animals (maybe not shetlands tho?)... The front of the tongue needs a safer way to attach a neck yoke - what it has ... not safe enough for me! We discussed breaking the bolts and welding in a tubular case that we could then slide a wooden tongue into and pin - the same type of tongue like we have on our forecarts. Will need to do some checking to find out if that would work.











For the price I paid, even with any updating, maintenance and refurbishing, James feels I got an awesome deal! I'm not sure exactly how much of the restoring I'll be doing vs he and Vicki will do at this time... So far, we haven't found a manufacturers name or dates - but have found some part numbers. I will be sending these and other pics in to Rural Heritage and see if any of the "front porchers" can tell us about this particular Stalk Cutter.

Here's what it's supposed to be used for -











We will have to make sure the ponies are ready for this and have plenty of extra, updated desensitizing. Because sometimes the stalks come with you!


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 31, 2014)

Too fun. There isn't much antique farm gear in Nevada. It's a desert, you'll find out when you finally come see my part of the world. It doesn't get much drier than this. I may have to move to somewhere with real agriculture so I can make my little horseys work.


----------



## diamond c (Feb 1, 2014)

Thats a cool find. Ive been keeping my eye out for some smaller stuff like thatfor my boys, but so far everything I see is painted and displayed in some ones yard.Id love to have a cycle mower and a small disc to start with, and mabe a three reel mower for the yard.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 1, 2014)

oh, too cool. been showing my husband the pics and he is oooing and awing, we may be trading , to do some of this stuff also.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 6, 2014)

OK, so here are the pics from when I picked it up the other day ... last Friday(1/31).











Here it is w/ the tongue and bolts removed.






In this one, sorry it's blurred, the tongue has been removed. The spring that works with the operation of the "lift lever" for the blades is overstretched but hasn't been removed yet. If you run your finger up the picture from the letters Feb, you will see a straight support bar that is shaped/twisted. It was broken not at the "twist" but just above it at the bolt connection. It has now been removed, taken to the shop and already picked back up - replaced. The bolt hasn't been broken loose yet, so it hasn't gone back on yet. The seat still needs to be removed - it's badly rusted and split at the single bolt that attaches it to the bar - I haven't even had a chance to look at prices to replace it. Instead of trying to find one that is used, I will probably just order a new one from Pioneer Manufacturing. Will also talk to the guys in the NCWHMA - someone may have one I can purchase to use... Not sure if we are also going to try sandblasting this piece of equipment and then repainting it or not.






The wood tongue idea doesn't work. Our pony tongues don't fit it right now, but when Vicki was telling me about it, I didn't completely understand where it didn't fit. SO, we'll check that again. If it's just a matter of matching bolt holes, I can order a tongue w/o pre-drilled holes and we can do them. The tongue and seat would come down with the "guys" from OH to the Dixie Draft Horse sale in March rather than Vicki and I making the trip up there this spring (we'd love to but not fitting in the schedule - time or cost wise right now).


----------



## chandab (Feb 22, 2014)

project update... Roof almost complete, just the soffet and facia left; but we've started in on the windows and 3 of 7 are done, then onto the door, and hopefully we'll have time to do some siding before calving takes up all our time, but its not looking good for siding. A couple more days of working on windows, then Shayne has a couple shop projects that have to get done before calving; like rebuilding the back door to the calving barn, a couple cows wiped it out last spring.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 22, 2014)

Chanda -

Do you have pictures to share? Windows, too??? AWESOME.

Wow, wish we could do all that! Did you know that here in NC you have to have a permit to replace a window? Gosh, that can get ugly!!

Hope you all get these projects done. Like I stated above that is awesome that you are able to do that work yourselves.


----------



## chandab (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll see about getting house pictures, but don't know when I'll remember to take the camera out. Perhaps we do need permits to do windows, but we never get visitors out here, so who's going to tell on us?



Shayne went to construction school after high school, but he was probably pretty handy before that.
Here's a picture from inside of one of the new windows, well part of it, I was actually taking a picture of Blue.


The old windows were all wood framed and starting to leak air. We'll get the sheet rock and trim finished up eventually.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 22, 2014)

Love seeing the windrower and combine in the landscape.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 28, 2014)

me too, me too, too too....

I have another winter project. OR rather I just "passed it on" to Vicki and her family (I'm so mean!!). Once it's put together, she'll see if just a pair of ponies can pull it (I don't think so, but you never know and it can be adjusted as to height).

I had purchased in Oct 2012, a Pioneer spring tooth harrow (1 section only - 3' wide) with the harrow cart. We (me, myself & I or me & Vicki) hadn't gotten it put together yet or in use last spring (when we'd planned on doing it). It was still setting in the barn - protected except that with all the wet both last summer and this winter, the barn floor has had water regularly channeling/flooding thru it up to 3" deep... I told Vicki I needed to move the "parts" of the "project" and she said "let's just load it in your truck and I'll work on it at my place after you drop "us" off.... Of course, that means I get to "play with it" first ... IF THAT'S OK???"... It went over there to her place (about 6 miles down the road).

Not sure if she's started on it yet - haven't reeally talked with her this week - been crazy w/ appointments and late nite work and just plain being tired. Went to bed "early" at 9 pm the one night right after getting in from doing chores and passed out...

This is sort of what it looks like but it only has one section not 2 and we may or may not put the crumbler on it (which I also have).

http://pioneerfarmequipment.com/HOMESTEADER,%20BUCKBOARD,%20CRUMBLER,%20GANG%20MOWER.htm

hopefully that works. IF NOT - just go to Pioneerfarmequipment.com and then go down the page to the harrows. It's the 3' section, single, no "rakes" attached and will have the harrow cart centered on it... Both Vicki and I need to use it this spring on our pastures...

We haven't really worked the ponies in a 4 abreast hitch lately, so not sure how this will go. They will def get tired and lose their silliness in a hurry. I'll show pics of the "project" when it's put together and then when we have ponies hitched to it and working...


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 28, 2014)

OK here's two pics that I cropped from the catalog...

The first one - this is the size of it but ours doesn't have the "raker bars" on the back. This one also doesn't show the harrow cart.




And this is what it looks like with the harrow cart, and crumbler attachments with draft horses. This one shows 3 sections hooked together and I believe it's the 4' section or even the 5 but not sure.

Again, ours is the smallest 3' section and only 1. We'll see if we can use just 2 ponies or will need a 4 abreast hitch to pull it...


----------



## diamond c (Apr 6, 2014)

now that winter has broke to spring I hope to have my golf cart ( wagon sort of ) done in the next week or so. Its been hard to get time to work on it as I have to do all the work out side so the weather holds me back.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 6, 2014)

diamond C, can'twait to see it.


----------



## diamond c (Apr 18, 2014)

I finally got it figured out and my father-in-law decided that he didnt like it. I wasnt very happy about it having a tie rod front axle either, but since I dont weld thats the only way I could figure out how to do it. My father-in-law volinteried to do all the welding for me if I would change it to a fith wheel front axle. So we started on it tonight. Olny had time to work on it for about an hour but we got a lot acomplished. Hopefully we will have it do by next weekend. Cross your fingers because I cant start on my new wooden wagon till we get this done.


----------



## diamond c (Apr 24, 2014)

Well sadly my sons truck blew the transmition the other day so we have spent the week trying to fix that insted of working on inportant things like my wagon . Mabe by next weekend


----------



## diamond c (May 25, 2014)

Fiinally it's done. It don't look to bad, but I really don't care what it looks like anyway. I havn't tryed it out yet, I will sometime this weekend. I'll try to get some pic's soon .


----------



## diamond c (May 30, 2014)

Well it works as it should, but I've been told by my wife and kids that its the dumbest looking thing that they have ever seen. I can;t figure out how to get the picture from my pictures to this site so you'll just have to use your imagination. It looks like a plane old golf cart top and all, only the fith wheel and front axle stick out about 12-18 inches in front. I pesonlly don't care what it looks like so I'm going to ride on coushened seats with a roof over my head to keep the sun of it and smile the whole time.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 15, 2014)

there are a couple of different ways to do a picture. First it needs to be resized somewhat (I don't know what size your photos are - if you've cropped it down to the subject only and made it smaller, easiest to post if a .jpg). You can either do this with a program on your computer or online. THe one I use online these days is www dot picmonkey dot com. You don't have to be a member to use it. Resave your "new" pic to your computer BUT I make sure not to overwrite the original as you never know when you might need it again.

To load directly to this forum - hit the blue "More Reply Options" next to the post button. Then scroll down to below your post where it says "Attach Files" (next to the paper clip). Hit browse and find your picure on your computer. Double click to load it to open it, then click "Attach this File". It loads into a blue "line" under your post. Put your CURSOR where you want the photo to go in your post - say at that bottom of your typing. Then go down to where the pic is and click "Add to Post".




The photo won't show up - it will show up as "computer lingo" - bracket attachment=number assigned by LilBeginnings name of photo.jpg bracket.

You can actually move that around if you want to. If you do, make sure you move the whole thing, with brackets on both ends or your photo will disappear. When you are done with your post, click "Add Reply" as normal.

So does yours look anything like the one I attached (not mine)??


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 15, 2014)

IF you put your photos in an online photo album (I use both PhotoBucket and Picaso and have over 3,000 photos at both), you can load them differently.

Open your photo in a different browser. RITE click on the photo and select the "Properties" (IE browser) button or the "View Item Info" button (Firefox browser). Then

with IE - you want to copy the "Address" - make sure you get the whole thing. Click on the Polaroid picture looking Icon above your post (it's the middle of the 2nd line on mine) and paste the address in it. It will resize your pic to the forum size BUT it's now clickable to get a bigger size - pulled in from your online album.







on the Firefox Browser - you want the "Location" that is listed below several address URLs. (one of the address URLs should work, too, but I've never been able to figure out which one, so I just use the location one). Again Copy it, then come back to the forum and click on the Polaroid icon above the post and paste it in that box. And hit OK. I posted pics of my banty hen with chicx taken yesterday!






These photos are 500x350 pixels - after cropping down to just my subjects and resizing to a standard size. The original pictures from my camera are 4,320 x 3,240 pixels (HUGE)... Most dialup can't see photos that big - take too long to load...


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 15, 2014)

If you use the online photo albums and a standard "big" size of 500 x 300, you will be able to load 5 pics into your post. HOWEVER, it doesn't count as the size allotment on Lil Beginnings Forum BECAUSE the photos aren't on the forum. Also, the pics will open in a 2nd window/browser.

If you use the first way of attaching then you are only allotted so much room/space and you will have to go and delete pics from your "Lil Beginnings" album in order to load more once you hit your limit. When the picture is clicked, the photo opens in place of the forum and if a person closes it they close out their browser or their Lil Beginnings session if they have more than one browser open...


----------



## diamond c (Jun 15, 2014)

I am not very computer literate. I'm sure all that is very easy, but I don't understand any of it. I'm suprised that I got them on my computer at all. anyway miny really doesnt look like the one you posted the photo of as mine has all four wheels and the complete body. We ended up stetching the front axle out about 18 inches then ataching the wagon tongue to that. Il is stretched out so far that my driving lines are almost to short.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 16, 2014)

Testing. If this works, it was so easy. I clicked on more reply options, then attach file, then choose file, selected one from my photos, then attach this file, then add reply. Easy!

I should mention I did it this way on my iPad. I don't know if it would work on a computer.


----------



## diamond c (Jun 16, 2014)

I know its not the best photo but here it is in all its glory


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks comfy! Any idea how much it weighs?


----------



## diamond c (Jun 16, 2014)

No but it is as light as I can get it. I have removed everything exept the gas tank and it is small and plastic. I think it is light enough that I can load it on my trailer by my self ( I hope ).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 17, 2014)

Very ingenious! Do the lights work? You can drive at night?


----------



## diamond c (Jun 17, 2014)

No at the moment there is no power. Sooner or later I'm going to put a deep cycle batterie under the seat to power the lights and a radio ( because the boys keep complaining about my singing ) and a rear facing seat.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 17, 2014)

diamond c said:


> No at the moment there is no power. Sooner or later I'm going to put a deep cycle batterie under the seat to power the lights and a radio ( because the boys keep complaining about my singing ) and a rear facing seat.


If you do that, you will be all set up for a lighted parade!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 17, 2014)

Peggy P - that is a great pic of your little Hoss!! Now some info on him... Thanx for sharing.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 17, 2014)

Diamond C - OH MY!!! Ask anyone who knows me well and they will tell you I don't "do anything" that doesn't whinny. BUT that is a GREAT LOOKING little pair!!!

AS to your vehicle - I think it's a good one. What a neat and genius way of doing a wagon out of items you have. Soooo... you may have explained the length of the wheel attachment out front, but I don't remember. Why did you do it that way? I'm not an engineer and don't understand. If it's for LOTS of wheel clearance than I DO understand, LOL.

Might be safer to move your neck yoke further forward and not have all that tongue sticking out in front of your team. Then you would either need to move your double tree or lengthen your traces. To lengthen your lines, punch holes in the end of each, get a line made to match the ones you have (I have 2 - one is 10 ft, 1 is 15 ft) with a buckle on each end. You will have a loop of rein (called the "bight") that you will have to be careful of - but much more length to work with. OR you could get a whole separate set of pair lines the "proper" length for what you are doing. Different pieces of farm equipment use different lengths of line - depending on how far your horses are from your equipment, the length of the equipment itself, weather you are ground driving the team(s) and where the seat is placed on the equipment. It's easier & financially more sense, for me to use the extensions rather than buying more than a couple different sets of pair lines...



Even with single cart driving - different carts seat you closer to the horse than others. Maybe not as noticable in the minis since there aren't as many vehicles for the minis (yet).

I'd love to see more pics and get "introduced" to your team!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 17, 2014)

paintponylvr said:


> Peggy P - that is a great pic of your little Hoss!! Now some info on him... Thanx for sharing.


Thanks Paula! This is my Butch Cassidy, my 38" rescue. This photo was taken by my daughter a few years ago at a carriage club drive. Probably one of the last times I drove him in blinkers. Both of my horses are completely home trained by me, both single and pairs. They both are real nice pleasure horses, and have both competed CDE and Darby. Butch also knows how to shake hands, cha cha, bow, and stand his front feet on a box. I just love my lil dudes!


----------



## diamond c (Jun 17, 2014)

rhis is hershey 33" 
this is jake 35" the length of the front end is for wheel clerance If the front had been any shorter it would have ment having to lift the hole cart so the wheels would go under. as for the driving lines, I'm going to make some extentions, I just havn't got to it yet. This thing was built on the cheep so I would have somthing to drive while I tear my other wagon apart and rebuild it. It's very comfortable and I think the more I use it the better I'l like it. As for the neck yoke I like the length of it. It ensures that the line don't get snaged on the end of the tongue and thats just the way it ended up.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 20, 2014)

it looks soooo comfy. just what you want in the summer around here. looks good.


----------

